

Show HN: Take Control of Your Microbiome - dlss
http://www.generalbiotics.com/probiotics

======
nivals
Gotta get the consumer over the believability hump.

The folks that care about their Microbiome will probably have tried some sort
of probiotic previously. Why is this any better than what they can get from
Jarrow, New Chapter, etc. from their Whole Foods or vitamin shop?

Is it the formula that's more potent with the 115 different species of
bacteria?

Does this formula actually replace the bad stuff that could be in there
currently? The n Billion bacteria in a traditional probiotic is not much
compared to the Trillions of bacteria already there, do you have some sort of
combination of Navy Seal bacteria hunting down the baddies?

Is your product special because of the delivery mechanism that gets it to the
right place in the gut? There's a lot of talk about Fecal Microbiota
Transplantation (FMT). If you can save people from having to go that route
that's a genuine selling point.

Can this product help people who have specific problems like SIBO? Ulcerative
Colitis?

You're in the right spot, just need to understand the health conscious
consumer a bit more because you're competing with a lot of info out there
about gut health.

Start by answering those questions and you'll be on the road to getting some
early adopters.

~~~
bjterry
I am a novice when it comes to biology, but even in my research I had become
suspicious about the fact that most probiotics have so few varieties, and that
they were predominantly of the "wrong" families as compared with what the
research showed.

Much of the research that has been done has been on the importance of
increased bacteroidetes vs. firmicutes, the two most prevalent families of
bacteria in the digestive tract. But almost all of the probiotics on the
market don't contain any bacteroidetes. Most have lactobacillus (which is
technically a firmicutes, but considered a "good firmicutes" I guess, and is
used to make yoghurt) or bifidobacterium (like Align) which is in a completely
separate family (Actinobacteria). When I saw this product on a mailing list a
couple days ago, I purchased it because it was exactly what I had been looking
for. So I think this has potential for informed early adopters.

There are some people that can read articles on the Internet from google
searches and realize that they aren't getting the whole picture because they
are obviously from the low-quality content-farmed stuff that google ranks
highly on health search results, and I think this is appealing to them (us).
Now, it's yet to be seen whether it's a winning move to provide clear, logical
information grounded in science vs. tooting the bullshit horn that we see in
naturalistic health circles.

I definitely agree that they could have more marketable messaging, but I would
expect that they'll be able to develop better marketing presence by gradually
accumulating pagerank, becoming well-known in serious health circles, and
maybe some affiliate marketing and the like. But all that takes time and this
is right out of the gate. Their core value proposition is much better than
competing companies, in my opinion.

------
dlss
I am hoping for comprehensibility feedback.

I have seen a lot of interest in probiotic/digestive articles lately, so I
think there are people on here who should be interested. What are we missing?
What do you want to know that we aren't explaining?

Also appreciated would be ideas for online advertising.

Thanks HN!

~~~
filoeleven
How long does it take to notice the changes? If I try out a single bottle, as
offered on your site, will I likely be feeling as much difference as I'm going
to feel by the time I finish it?

I am also curious about the details of the "much more ambitious" study
mentioned in the FAQ. Are those still coming soon?

(Accidentally hitting Escape while on the site dropped me into a settings page
login. It was disorienting.)

------
kolev
No information on those 115 strains, the quantity, etc. For example, many
probiotics contain Enterococcus faecalis (the name is self-explanatory) - a
very questionable strain to put into your body. So, without any specifics on
the 115 strains, I'm really gonna stick with Garden of Life Primal Defense
Ultra.

